# Electricity price hikes.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm sure it's not just me but a world wide phenomenon. Our power bill is generally 4.5 to 5K per month but the last few months has risen to around 6K so a 20% increase in a few months, yes I checked my consumption and is around the same, plus or minus 10 Kwh.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I suppouse almost world general by even if a country dont use oil/gas for electricity production, raised oil prices raise TRANSPORT cost, which other electricity productions can need.
Crude Oil have raised crazy this year 65 to 120 in a few months!!! because of Russia started war. Since then down to 95.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Exactly Lunkan and hitting the poor the hardest unfortunately.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Exactly Lunkan and hitting the poor the hardest unfortunately.


 Yes. 
(We raised salaries when petrol raised, before the Phil governmemt did raise salaries (inspite of we were allready above the new.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Our electrical bill also was high last couple of months and it seems back to normal this month.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Our electrical bill also was high last couple of months and it seems back to normal this month.


Probably your neighbor removed their jumper wire this month 😃


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Probably your neighbor removed their jumper wire this month 😃


That happened to us, this was in 2009, the wife (I wasn't here yet) told me that her bill for her and the son was 10,000 pesos and always high like this and the electrical company Meralco came out and said that it was so bad that we had to create another concrete pole like structure so we did we now use it as our gate anchor between these two concrete structures it cost me $500 to completely redo our electrical grid and pole the new bill came up to 2,500 pesos.

The in-laws were all connected and bless their hearts they also connected up the neighbors.


----------

